# Rottweiler for apartment?



## Jots47 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys so I plan on getting a dog to live with me in my apartment and rottweilers were always one of my favourite breeds but never thought they would fit in an apartment.Still I found some articles that claimed rottweilers can adapt to any enviroment.Anyway in my case here is what I can do:

My apartment is small 30m^2(322ft^2) BUT it has a huge balcony ~50m^2(538ft^2)
I can exercise him for at least 1-2 hours daily half walking/going to parks and half in house training.
I can brush him 2 times weekly but some say he needs daily brushing is that true?because it might be a problem,bathing is not a problem.

Do you guys have any other suggestion for what breed to choose?I generally prefer medium and large dogs but I love small ones too.My least favourite is those with too much fur especially when wavy/curly.


----------



## tigerkitty (Jul 12, 2013)

Are you planning on getting a dog or a puppy?


----------



## Jots47 (Jun 25, 2013)

tigerkitty said:


> Are you planning on getting a dog or a puppy?


I am planning on getting a puppy


----------



## tigerkitty (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm no expert as I'm a first time dog owner myself, I have a 4 month old Cocker Spaniel living in an apartment and all I know is puppies in an apartment is a LOT of hard work.
Puppies are hard anyway but in an apartment you have to constantly be letting them out every hour or more (you have to do this anyway of course, just that for us we can't just open a door and put them out) and super diligent with leash training, as they really shouldn't be allowed off lead outside, so our play times are restricted to what my pup can do within the area that the lead allows him when we are outside. If you're willing to get up in the middle of the night and first thing in the morning to carry him/her downstairs and outside constantly during the day/night with no fuss and can play well enough with him/her outside on a lead then consider it, but if not, I wouldn't. As for the particular breed you're after, I am not knowledgeable enough to know if it suits apartment living or not, hopefully someone else can come along and answer that for you.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Puppies _are_ A LOT of work, and they pee and poop in the house and cry constantly. That is not good for apartment living.

Also, I would say unless you're planning on at least an hour and a half of that exercise being hard, focused physical exercise, you're not going to get by with it with a Rotty.

And, most apartments will not accept Rottweilers.


----------



## Jots47 (Jun 25, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Puppies _are_ A LOT of work, and they pee and poop in the house and cry constantly. That is not good for apartment living.
> 
> Also, I would say unless you're planning on at least an hour and a half of that exercise being hard, focused physical exercise, you're not going to get by with it with a Rotty.
> 
> And, most apartments will not accept Rottweilers.


Yeah I thought so too, I love rotties and my favourite breed is huskies but I dont see getting either soon.Anyway , about the time thing I plan getting one during my vacation time which mean Ill have 3-4 months just for me and my puppy so for the first stage when I will teach him the basics, socialize and introduce him to his new enviroment I will have plenty of time.Hopefull Ill manage to teach him inside potty and crate train him so he will manage to spend some time alone.For daily exercise I guess I can offer more than 1 hour and Ill just change my schedule a bit, thats not a big deal.Do you guys suggest any other medium size dog for an apartment?By the way my neighbours also have a dog so sometimes I could ask them to take care of my pup or take it out for a walk, I dont think they will mind.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Jots47 said:


> Yeah I thought so too, I love rotties and my favourite breed is huskies but I dont see getting either soon.Anyway , about the time thing I plan getting one during my vacation time which mean Ill have 3-4 months just for me and my puppy so for the first stage when I will teach him the basics, socialize and introduce him to his new enviroment I will have plenty of time.Hopefull Ill manage to teach him inside potty and crate train him so he will manage to spend some time alone.For daily exercise I guess I can offer more than 1 hour and Ill just change my schedule a bit, thats not a big deal.Do you guys suggest any other medium size dog for an apartment?By the way my neighbours also have a dog so sometimes I could ask them to take care of my pup or take it out for a walk, I dont think they will mind.


 You have to be absolutely sure that your neighbors are even going to want to help you and that you can trust them. Also starting the puppy going potty in the house is going to make it harder for you to make him go potty outside...maybe an adult dog would fit you better. If you tell us what you want as for exercise/grooming/shedding/etc etc in a dog then we could help you better. Also keep in mind a lot of apartments have a strict weight limit policy. You might only be able to get a dog that can only weigh up to 25 lbs so you want to check your apartment rules to see if anything above that is allowed.


----------



## Jots47 (Jun 25, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> You have to be absolutely sure that your neighbors are even going to want to help you and that you can trust them. Also starting the puppy going potty in the house is going to make it harder for you to make him go potty outside...maybe an adult dog would fit you better. If you tell us what you want as for exercise/grooming/shedding/etc etc in a dog then we could help you better. Also keep in mind a lot of apartments have a strict weight limit policy. You might only be able to get a dog that can only weigh up to 25 lbs so you want to check your apartment rules to see if anything above that is allowed.


I can trust my neighbors , we know each other a long time and I have make them favours from time to time.As for my breed preferences:
A dog that does not need too much exercise but wills to go out and play/run
Grooming is not a big deal but I generally prefer dogs with short hair(I just think they look more pretty)
Shedding might be a problem not if the dog has all the other characteristics(I can handle it)
Drooling kinda the same as shedding
I would also like the dog to be less protective and affectionate but not cat-like a medium stage is perfect
and last I plan on teaching him most of the basic tricks and so I want him to be trainable , not for an obedience trial but just the casuals
For visual characteristics I dont really mind I love all dogs I just have a preference for short haired and bigger dogs but I also love pretty much any kind.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

If you aren't set on a Rottweiler, you could also consider rescuing. Good rescue groups will have fostered the dog (or puppy) and would be able to give you an idea about its temperament and whether or not it would be a good candidate for apartment living.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok that gives us a better idea, but what about your apartment, does it allow dogs that weigh more than 25 lbs or is that just something you want? and make sure the answer you give us is actually what the apartment allows....they could easily terminate your lease or have the dog taken away from you if it is something they said you can not have.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Jots47 said:


> 1: A dog that does not need too much exercise but wills to go out and play/run
> 2: Grooming is not a big deal but I generally prefer dogs with short hair(I just think they look more pretty)
> 3: Shedding might be a problem not if the dog has all the other characteristics(I can handle it)
> 4: Drooling kinda the same as shedding
> ...


1: Not a husky or a rotty. Both need quite a bit of focused exercise and huskies generally cannot be allowed off leash.

2: Not a husky. They have to be brushed pretty much daily.

3: Not a husky. They shed INSANE amounts of hair, all year long, and twice a year they blow their coat and you drown in it.

4: Huskies don't drool, but I'm pretty sure rotties o.

5: Huskies might as well be cats. Not protective in the least, but also not very affectionate. They want affection when THEY want it, which isn't a lot, and when they're bored of you, they walk away.

6: Both breeds are intelligent and highly trainable, but huskies are hard to motivate in that they really don't give a care about what you want.


I suggest going to a shelter or a rescue and describing what you want (a medium to large sized dog (as huskies are not large at all), short coat, medium energy, likes to lounge.

Really, it sounds like a hound or a hound mix may be best for you. Intelligent, low shedding, trainable, affectionate, not really droolers, can do fine with about an hour of exercise. Plus, they're not banned from most places. 

Either way, be sure you check with your apartment and see what breeds and sizes are allowed and before you bring a dog home -and after-, get it in writing that you can have your dog. A lot of landlords try to pull fast ones with that.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

First, why do you like huskies and rotties?
Second, why do you want a puppy?


----------



## Jots47 (Jun 25, 2013)

Alright thanks a lot guys, Ill see what Ill pick exactly when I get to the shelter probably a hound depending also on what the people, there, will tell me.About huskies and rotties I just like them but I know they cant live well in an apartment so they are not a choice
Zhaor, about why I want a puppy, well because I was always a dog lover , I would spend hours with my aunt's dog when I was younger and even ignoring my cousins some times.I just love dogs but never had the chanche to have one.I think Im ready now and trust me If I see that the dog doesn't live well with me I ll be more hurt than the dog but I doubt that will be the case .
Anyway once again thanks all of you , things are a more clear now and Ill check what breeds are allowed in my apartment.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Good luck on your search, Jots! Come back and let us know once you get one - we're suckers for pictures!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I have lived in all kinds of environments you name it, we lived it.. and every time my dogs old young new,, adjusted to them with success and were happy... The key is to be devoted to them and their needs ,, especially when the environment you live in falls short in their needs.. Like an apartment with no yard.. I see so many people want to get a dog and then they want to still go out party all the time, run the roads with their friends and spend the rest of their time when they(are actually) home to sleep for themselves...


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Two completely different suggestions:
1. A 2 - 5 yo Lab rescue that fits your desires, based on Rescue suggestions.
2. A Rat Terrier...


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

It's not about rehoming the dog if it doesn't work out. It's more about whether you are choosing the right type of dog to fit you.

"I just love dogs" is not detailed enough. Like HH mentioned, the qualities you listed do not make huskies and rotties seem like the right fit. Most first time dog owners are not the right fit for puppies but many suffer through it. If you are dead set on a puppy, you should still understand what you will be getting yourself into. There's a reason why some people call it puppy hell.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Beagle. Tons and tons in rescue, not protective, friendly, don't have insane exercise needs, short coat, no drooling, allowed in any apartment that allows dogs.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

First of all, rotties are insane shedders. I have owned two. A male and a female. Surprising for their short coats the shed factor is high. Could it live in an apartment? Yes. My own house is small and my rotts did good with plenty of outdoor exercise when they were younger. My brother has also owned rotts and his rotts did good with a walk around the block once a day. Also, I would check to see if your landlord allows such breed and also your renters insurance would insure you if you have that breed. I also would look into a young dog 6-8 months old instead of a puppy. You would have 3 months off with the dog and then by the time you go back to work the dog would be closer to a year. Also, because they are considered a guard dog, the barking might be an issue.

I would suggest going to petfinder.com to see about different types of dogs that might appeal to you.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I've lived in a apartment with my Rottweiler. He adjusted,although not perfect sense he was young.
Okay first a lot of apartments do not allow them for breed specific reasons,and if you have to move,which I did then it could be tough. You will likely not get your pet deposits back,you may have to live by dog aggressive dogs and any fights could get you kicked out,sometimes the rent cost goes up. With getting a dog like a Rottweiler you have to be very determined to keep them,and willing to sacrifice living conditions for them. Do you have a backup place to go or bring the dog if you have to leave a place but in the process(which can take up to a year) of finding a new one?
Talk to the manager yourself. Also some may not allow puppies or dogs over 20 or 40ibs.

Rottweilers do shed a lot,except for some of the heavier built ones they don't drool more then most other large dogs.
I don't brush daily,most of the year he doesn't shed that much.
I don't recommend huskies for apartments,unless perhaps you adopt a older one.
They are very independent,hyper,destructive,sometimes noisy and prey driven.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the breed, period. What happens when you need to move to a different apartment and you can't find one because they don't accept rottweilers. I'd say this is a rather bad choice.


----------



## jrs91 (Jul 6, 2014)

A Rottweiler isn't a bad breed for an apartment, per se. It can however make it more difficult to find an apartment if you ever have to move, but honestly, I think some smaller dogs are worse for apartments than larger dogs. Rottweilers aren't barkers, and if you have a well bred one with a stable temperament and strong nerve, they won't freak out at every noise in the building, and that is a big plus. I took care of my sisters dog for a few months once and it was freaked out by every noise in the hallway.

As for the size, again, ignoring the ridiculous weight restrictions some buildings have, it's not an issue in and of itself in terms of living with the dog. How much extra space does a 100lbs dog take vs a 40-50lbs dog? It's negligible. The larger issue is energy level, and there are SUPER hyper small dogs and inactive big dogs. Size has nothing to do with it. A husky, imo, would be a BAD dog for an apartment. 

Rottweilers are not super high energy. They need a couple good outings a day for exercise and mental health, but they're nowhere near the energy of some other breeds that will bounce off the walls all day long without stop. Plus, if you've got a good breeder that's willing to work with you, they can give you a dog that will be more appropriate for your circumstances (less drive, less dominant, 3-4s on PAT, lower energy, etc).

I live in an area that is very dog-friendly and there are lots of apartments/condos around that all accept breeds of dogs, Rottis and GSDs included. Honestly, I think living in an apartment in the middle of a city with their dogs makes a lot of people better owners because you can't just open the back door to let a dog potty and get his "exercise." You have to go out with the dog. You have to walk the dog because there is no fenced yard. You need to obedience train your dog because there are so many other people and dogs around and you don't want to be the one holding the leash of an out of control dog. This is all good for both owner and dog. 

Too many people with dogs that own houses have no freaking clue what they are doing and never take any real responsibility for the well-being of their pet. I'd say that a big majority of house dogs rarely get outside their small fenced yard. Mentally, I bet tons of them are a mess. When I think back to all the dogs I've known over the course of my life, most lived in houses and most had behavior issues of some degree. Why do you think Cesar Milan is so popular? It's because so many people can relate because they're absolutely clueless about dogs and have messed theirs up. (FYI I'm not recommending his methods)

Don't rush the purchase of a Rottweiler. It's a serious decision. I would read up on the breed first. I'm perhaps a bit obsessive about things, but before buying my own, I read a half-dozen breed-specific books on them just because I wanted to learn as much as possible. I talked to good breeders. I've read general dog books to better understand dog behavior and training. You should read Ian Dunbars books too (Before and after Getting a Puppy). They are excellent. There are a couple books by the Monks of New Skete that also excellent and will help you come to a much better understanding of your dog (they breed GSDs). Don't be in the 90% of ignorant dog owners.

Do the reading before you bring a puppy home. You will need to hit the ground running. Especially with a Rottweiler, you want to be doing things are correctly as possible from Day One so avoid problems forming. They get big and strong fast. You want to begin laying down a good framework the minute you bring a puppy home.

FWIW, I waited 4 years after my initial desire to buy one. I'm still in a high-rise, but I'm married now. I waited until I had someone reliable to help take care of the dog during the day. You do not want to leave a Rottweiler puppy alone for 8 hours. It's just not fair to them because it will take months before they can hold it long enough and there's a good chance they could develop issues (any puppy would, but rottis have big strong jaws and so would be more destructive if/when issues develop). A puppy needs his exercise/play and frequent potty breaks. Only you can know for sure how well you can cater to a puppy's needs.

I do understand the desire to get a puppy and not an adult dog though. My wife was ok with getting a Rotti, but didn't want a strong, 100lbs dog whose past she didn't know and trust. It's a lot of work but imo it's worth it to get one that had a good start in life (at the breeders) and whose temperament you can mold. I've had dogs with behavioural issues in the past as well (when I was a kid my parents never bothered to learn anything about dogs before we took dogs home), and life is soooooo much easier when the dog has been properly managed from the day he's born.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

No. 
Why do people cram huge dogs apartments? I'll never know...


----------



## jrs91 (Jul 6, 2014)

socorny said:


> No.
> Why do people cram huge dogs apartments? I'll never know...


As opposed to medium sized dogs? They take up what, an extra few square feet of space at the most when you consider crate size and size of their body?

I know lots of big dogs, including working dogs, that do fine in apartments/condos. What matters is not the apartment or size of the dog, but the owner's activity level and willingness to do what needs to be done for both the physical and mental fitness of their dogs. City dwellers are more active than their counterparts in the suburbs. That is a fact. There's a reason city dwellers are statistically slimmer. The idea that a dog is better off in a large house with a yard is far from always true. The space is nice and isn't an negative in itself, but the problem is that a lot of owners with lots of space do absolutely nothing else for their dogs. They never walk them because they have huge yards. They don't worry too much about training because they rarely run in to other people/dogs. This leads to behavior problems. 

I lived on 5 acres when I was a kid. I didn't know any better at the time, but nobody ever walked the dogs. We all just thought they had tons of space to run around in and were getting what they needed. All our dogs were rescues and all had behavior issues that were never satisfactorily resolved. Now I know better. A friend of my has 2 GSDs living with him and his wife in a 1 bedroom. They're extremely well behaved and of sound temperament. I know another guy with a BMD wife and kid in a 2 bdr, and again, he's totally fine. I know another with a Rotti, and again, totally fine. They all live in condos/apartments and all give their dogs the attention and exercise they need to be healthy and they ARE healthy and don't run into problems with the building. 

Would I recommend the breed to a lazy person that didn't have the discipline to exercise the dog on a daily basis? Absolutely not. Were that the case, I'd agree that a Rottweiler would be a poor fit, but not because of its size. I also wouldn't recommend a Jack Russell Terrier or a Border Collie (which are wonderful dogs).


----------



## Waggintails (Jan 13, 2014)

A lot of people make decisions based on what they want and don't give enough attention to what's good for the dog. A dog should fit your lifestyle, different breeds will have different needs. A Rottweiler is a working dog and needs activity. There are a lot of breeds that do well in apartment settings, you should find a suitable breed for the environment.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Waggintails said:


> A lot of people make decisions based on what they want and don't give enough attention to what's good for the dog. A dog should fit your lifestyle, different breeds will have different needs. A Rottweiler is a working dog and needs activity. There are a lot of breeds that do well in apartment settings, you should find a suitable breed for the environment.


How does what your house looks like impact how active you must be? If someone lives in an apt, and is always out hiking, doing dog sports, etc, I don't see how that's a bad life for a dog.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I agree with jrs91. A rotti isn't a bad breed for an apartment. They are pretty calm dogs, happy to be near people, often less destructive and more receptive to training at a young age than, say, Labs. Yes they do shed, and yes, they are often banned in rentals. Huskies are a no-go. Too much prey drive. Too independent minded and demanding of space. 
One concern others haven't raised . . . do you have stairs? One of the Rotti's weaknesses is a tendency to bad elbows and hips. Going up and down stairs on a regular basis is not good for a pup who is at risk of developing HD or OCD.


----------



## Waggintails (Jan 13, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> How does what your house looks like impact how active you must be? If someone lives in an apt, and is always out hiking, doing dog sports, etc, I don't see how that's a bad life for a dog.


Apartments aren't houses. Houses have yards and are typically larger. There are much better breeds for apartment dwelling. Rottweilers were bred to herd and pull carts of butcher meats.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Waggintails said:


> Apartments aren't houses. Houses have yards and are typically larger. There are much better breeds for apartment dwelling. Rottweilers were bred to herd and pull carts of butcher meats.


But again, how does your physical house impact how active you are with your dog? 

Someone could live in an apartment and be super active with their dog, doing dog sports, weight pulling, hiking, camping, trips to the beach, trips to the park, hours of walking/fetch per day, etc etc. Whereas someone with a house/yard could just leave their dog tied out in the yard all the time. The physical nature of the home doesn't dictate the quality of life for the dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

When in an apartment what matters is the time spent out of the apartment. 

I raised my dogs in an apartment and yes, they're small dogs. Mia was also one of the most hyperactive puppies I've ever seen. But we actually exercised far more when I didn't have a yard. Having a yard can make you lazy.


----------



## Waggintails (Jan 13, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> But again, how does your physical house impact how active you are with your dog?
> 
> Someone could live in an apartment and be super active with their dog, doing dog sports, weight pulling, hiking, camping, trips to the beach, trips to the park, hours of walking/fetch per day, etc etc. Whereas someone with a house/yard could just leave their dog tied out in the yard all the time. The physical nature of the home doesn't dictate the quality of life for the dog.


Same answer. Size matters. Yes you can do it, my point was that there are breeds better suited for it so it does matter. If you can work with it that's your business.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Waggintails said:


> Same answer. Size matters. Yes you can do it, my point was that there are breeds better suited for it so it does matter. If you can work with it that's your business.


I'm trying to say that your initial point of a Rottie being a working dog and needing activity has nothing to do with what your house is.

You can provide your dog with a high level of activity and also live in an apartment. You seemed to be saying that wasn't possible.


----------



## Waggintails (Jan 13, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> I'm trying to say that your initial point of a Rottie being a working dog and needing activity has nothing to do with what your house is.
> 
> You can provide your dog with a high level of activity and also live in an apartment. You seemed to be saying that wasn't possible.


Sure it's possible, I didn't say it wasn't. You can keep him in the bathroom if you want, that's entirely possible.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Waggintails said:


> Sure it's possible, I didn't say it wasn't. You can keep him in the bathroom if you want, that's entirely possible.


Many people crate their dogs when they're at work during the day or confine them to a dog-proofed room(even if they live in a house). I'm not sure what that has to do with the level of activity they receive either. 

Are you saying a Rottie won't physically fit in an apartment? They're big but they're not THAT big.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This thread is old... 

I think ANY dog, unless causing a disturbance, can be a fine apartment dog if exercised/stimulated enough. From an English Mastiff down to a Chihuahua. It all depends on the owner and how much effort they want to put in. A big dog that lives in a house isn't necessarily going to be more exercised than an apartment dog. It all depends on what the owner does with their dog.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

That was the one thing that was a bit difficulty when I got stationed in CO coming back from Korea,,, finding renting that allowed for dogs over 20lbs.. less 2 90lb gsd and a 55lb sammy cross with hd. And again being committed. that you know you have to have everything in order before and not just showing up with nothing lined up. After exhaustion I did find a place that would take us and bending the rules to help, but when I went to go look it was the worst place for my dogs to be able to do well, was on the 3rd floor. open stairs (not good for my elder HD sammy... and the dog would have to make it off property to the nearest park down the road.. not good for CO winters... When I said thanks but no it's not a good fit for the dogs to do well, they were so nice that I was honest that they got on the phone and found another place for me to go look at. Which was perfect , dog run as apart of the complex, short drive to hiking areas.. $900.00 each deposit lol .. And I showed up 3wks ahead to look get settled in before I was to go get the dogs from my Mom back in Florida... Dogs are a commitment for their life time for all the times I have moved with the dogs, you have to be willing to work through it doing what is right by them before your own. The dogs always did just fine, always find the best places to go and a local training center for activities, always got my deposits back. The gal next to me had a beautiful huge great dane and she had a (love bug) vehicle for that dog.. lol .. We ran the same schedule, work, dogs... and it was awesome living in CO with dogs...


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

Just because one can, doesn't mean one should. 
I think maybe I should get a Caucasion Ovcharka and fit it into my postage stamp apartment.... um, that would define idiocy. 
For the record. I am neither in an urban setting nor a farm/acreage setting. I live in a small town. 
I am very physically quite fit. I am a decent dog trainer. I would still NOT have a large/protection breed in an apartment..


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

socorny said:


> Just because one can, doesn't mean one should.
> I think maybe I should get a Caucasion Ovcharka and fit it into my postage stamp apartment.... um, that would define idiocy.
> For the record. I am neither in an urban setting nor a farm/acreage setting. I live in a small town.
> I am very physically quite fit. I am a decent dog trainer. I would still NOT have a large/protection breed in an apartment... *because I am not a dumbass.*


Your stay here is going to be pleasant


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Your stay here is going to be pleasant


Hahahahahahaha

Yeah Rottweiler and Caucasian Ovcharkas are the same thing... don't you know?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Waggintails said:


> Apartments aren't houses. Houses have yards and are typically larger. There are much better breeds for apartment dwelling. Rottweilers were bred to herd and pull carts of butcher meats.


My house is 2200sqft. My dog is routinely confined to one large room and the large kitchen because I don't don't trust him out in the rest of the house by himself. He's effectively living in a 500sqft apartment. 

I also have 9 acres. It's not fenced, so my dog only has access when I take him out for exercise. It's basically the same as taking him to a park as far as he's concerned.

So my dog effectively lives in a 500sqft apartment with a park next door - he's a high energy hunting dog and doing just fine. It wouldn't matter if he weighed 3x as much either. I honestly don't see how living in an apartment would be any different than how most people live with dogs in their homes. What matters is what you do with the dog, not how large your house is or how much land you have.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> ...... What matters is what you do with the dog, not how large your house is or how much land you have.


thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Yeah Rottweiler and Caucasian Ovcharkas are the same thing... don't you know?


 When did I say that? A game/working bred Rottweiler can be just as off the wall as a Caucasian. Perhaps you are accustomed to the pet bred Rottweilers? We also haven't even delved into the backyard bred head cases that weigh 150 pounds.... "pure blooded"...


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

Little Wise Owl said:


> thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis.


But not everyone is that dog savvy. I'd even go as far as to say that MOST aren't. I refuse to offhandedly tell some random internet face that it's ok to have a Rottweiler in a small apartment.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

elrohwen said:


> My house is 2200sqft. My dog is routinely confined to one large room and the large kitchen because I don't don't trust him out in the rest of the house by himself. He's effectively living in a 500sqft apartment.
> 
> I also have 9 acres. It's not fenced, so my dog only has access when I take him out for exercise. It's basically the same as taking him to a park as far as he's concerned.
> 
> So my dog effectively lives in a 500sqft apartment with a park next door - he's a high energy hunting dog and doing just fine. It wouldn't matter if he weighed 3x as much either. I honestly don't see how living in an apartment would be any different than how most people live with dogs in their homes. What matters is what you do with the dog, not how large your house is or how much land you have.


 Wasn't I just reading about your dog's worsening dog reactivity? Not to say that his confinement is most certainly the reason for it but, what if it is being exacerbated? Maybe "fine" is a matter of perception. 
Look, people want what they want and rarely concern themselves with what is truly best for the animal that they bring into their home. If the OP is dead set on getting a Rottweiler, they will. If that dog destroys their place because it is completely physically/mentally under-stimulated, so be it. What can I honestly do other then voice my opinion?
You all seem to be failing to remember that you DO NOT know the OP. Are they truly competent? Who knows? I don't think advocating a working type guardian breed in a small apartment is the correct thing to do in this situation. 
Maybe some (few) can manage, but MANY (as in the general population) can't.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Size does not equate to exercise requirements and the average rottweiler is not game/working bred. I would hazard that most people are not going to go out looking for a working line rottie to keep as an apartment pet. Heck most of those lines are hard to get into. I won't even touch your comment comparing the breeds. 

I've got a 95lb American Bulldog (they are a working breed) and his exercise requirements are nothing compared to my 51lb Carolina Dog but honestly my tiny 7lb BYB mini poodle x chihuahua puts all of the dogs to shame. That dog is by far not apartment friendly. Sure most apartments accept tiny dogs and she isn't exactly on a banned breed list but she needs to run for hours every day and she is better off in a contained yard than on a leash (because she is reactive to most of the world). She also barks, when she is bored, when people come to the door, when she thinks she hears something, when she is alone, ect. She can't settle in a house so even my house (which is not large but bigger than an apartment) feels significantly smaller with her in it. By comparison Duke just lays down in the house so you don't notice him because he is in his bed where he should be. He only barks when some one rings the doorbell. He gets by on one walk or jog a day though he enjoyed carting when he was younger and he won't say no to hanging out in the yard if some one is out there with him (he won't go alone). With commitment Remus (my Carolina Dog) could work in an apartment. He is quiet and does alright with a 5-8mile run plus free play and training. I would need to find somewhere he could play off leash though.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

socorny said:


> When did I say that? A game/working bred Rottweiler can be just as off the wall as a Caucasian. Perhaps you are accustomed to the pet bred Rottweilers? We also haven't even delved into the backyard bred head cases that weight 120 pounds.... "pure blooded"...


Most breeders who are producing working line rottweilers with drive will most likely NOT hand over one of their dogs who a newbie who lives in an apartment with no clear intentions of working/titling a dog. I have two high drive dogs from working lines and if I had no backyard or intentions to really work them...their breeder would have never given them to me. 

I know this is an older thread...but it is just begging me to comment. Not all Rottweilers are monster sized dogs...my two males are both about the size of a male Labrador. One is 87 pounds and 25.5" tall and the other is 24.5" tall and 75 pounds. They are not huge dogs....one would make an okay apartment dog because his drive has an off switch and he can chill when he is in the house. My smaller, younger dog...is a busy dog. There isn't much of an off switch on him...and he is go, go, go. We went to the beach for an hour and he swam for that entire hour retrieving bumpers....and he's sleeping (for now.) He wouldn't be a good candidate for an apartment. I think whether or not a rottweiler can live in apartment is an individual trait. My first rottweiler was a rescue and way out of the breed standard. He was 29" to the back and 129 pound. He was a huge dog...but he had zero drive to do anything. He would have made a great apartment dog for someone because all he did was hang out and chill. 

I know you guys all have said it and I'll echo this sentiment. Landlords are very hesitant to lease to people with Rottweilers (and pits, chows, GSD, Huskies, dobes, etc.) It's all about liability...a lot of home owner insurance companies won't cover these dogs either. If a dog who is on the "Black List" injures someone on the rental property badly enough there is litigation, the landlord will most likely be named in the suit too. So, to avoid that...most landlords won't allow dogs that are not covered by insurance policies.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

op2: lol always wanted to do this on a thread


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

jrs91 said:


> As opposed to medium sized dogs? They take up what, an extra few square feet of space at the most when you consider crate size and size of their body?
> 
> I know lots of big dogs, including working dogs, that do fine in apartments/condos. What matters is not the apartment or size of the dog, but the owner's activity level and willingness to do what needs to be done for both the physical and mental fitness of their dogs. City dwellers are more active than their counterparts in the suburbs. That is a fact. There's a reason city dwellers are statistically slimmer. The idea that a dog is better off in a large house with a yard is far from always true. The space is nice and isn't an negative in itself, but the problem is that a lot of owners with lots of space do absolutely nothing else for their dogs. They never walk them because they have huge yards. They don't worry too much about training because they rarely run in to other people/dogs. This leads to behavior problems.
> 
> ...


 My responses in bold.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Well....if someone lives in an apartment who will allow a rottweiler, I will recommend they get an adult dog from a reputable Rottweiler rescue who will temperament test intakes and then foster them for a period of time before releasing them to a new home. That way, there is a good assessment of drive and personality. Most Rottweiler rescues only adopt out "marshmellow" rottweilers who are suitable for an average pet dog home.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsBoats said:


> Most breeders who are producing working line rottweilers with drive will most likely NOT hand over one of their dogs who a newbie who lives in an apartment with no clear intentions of working/titling a dog. I have two high drive dogs from working lines and if I had no backyard or intentions to really work them...their breeder would have never given them to me.
> 
> *You're assuming that the OP is about to head to the nearest "quality breeder". I agree that if they truly are a breeder worth their salt, they would not sell to the highest bidder. Fortunately for the general public, there are many lackadaisical breeders that don't care much but to make money. *
> I know this is an older thread...but it is just begging me to comment. Not all Rottweilers are monster sized dogs...my two males are both about the size of a male Labrador. One is 87 pounds and 25.5" tall and the other is 24.5" tall and 75 pounds. They are not huge dogs....one would make an okay apartment dog because his drive has an off switch and he can chill when he is in the house. My smaller, younger dog...is a busy dog. There isn't much of an off switch on him...and he is go, go, go. We went to the beach for an hour and he swam for that entire hour retrieving bumpers....and he's sleeping (for now.) He wouldn't be a good candidate for an apartment. I think whether or not a rottweiler can live in apartment is an individual trait. My first rottweiler was a rescue and way out of the breed standard. He was 29" to the back and 129 pound. He was a huge dog...but he had zero drive to do anything. He would have made a great apartment dog for someone because all he did was hang out and chill.
> ...


In bold ^^^


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

Remaru said:


> Size does not equate to exercise requirements and the average rottweiler is not game/working bred. I would hazard that most people are not going to go out looking for a working line rottie to keep as an apartment pet. Heck most of those lines are hard to get into. I won't even touch your comment comparing the breeds.
> 
> I've got a 95lb American Bulldog (they are a working breed) and his exercise requirements are nothing compared to my 51lb Carolina Dog but honestly my tiny 7lb BYB mini poodle x chihuahua puts all of the dogs to shame. That dog is by far not apartment friendly. Sure most apartments accept tiny dogs and she isn't exactly on a banned breed list but she needs to run for hours every day and she is better off in a contained yard than on a leash (because she is reactive to most of the world). She also barks, when she is bored, when people come to the door, when she thinks she hears something, when she is alone, ect. She can't settle in a house so even my house (which is not large but bigger than an apartment) feels significantly smaller with her in it. By comparison Duke just lays down in the house so you don't notice him because he is in his bed where he should be. He only barks when some one rings the doorbell. He gets by on one walk or jog a day though he enjoyed carting when he was younger and he won't say no to hanging out in the yard if some one is out there with him (he won't go alone). With commitment Remus (my Carolina Dog) could work in an apartment. He is quiet and does alright with a 5-8mile run plus free play and training. I would need to find somewhere he could play off leash though.


Maybe I should have been more specific in my comment. 
Why does the *GENERAL PUBLIC* (see what I did there, not referring to top of the rung/awesome/spectacular/reputable dog owners) have to cram large dogs in tiny apartments?
My issue isn't the size of the place. My issue is the size of the place + the size of the dog + the breed of the dog. You're all right that size doesn't *necessarily* matter. I wouldn't recommend a JRT either.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

You were the one who brought up Rottweilers with drive were just like CO's and not suited for apartments. Most backyard breeders are producing rottweilers who are mere shadows of a drivey, working rottweiler. 

I don't think you know me on here well...I will be the first person to say that a rottweiler is not the breed for everyone.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I think this is a case by case thing. It shouldn't be limited to where one lives or what breed of dog is in question. If /you/ can provide the adequate exercise and stimulation a dog needs (regardless of breed or size) then his living quarters shouldn't matter.

Realistically? Most working bred Rottweilers probably aren't suited for the average person. Even if they have a house with a fenced in yard. Average people don't work dogs. Average people don't even walk dogs. So... I guess what I'm saying is average people shouldn't get a working bred Rottweiler, Husky, GSD, Akita, Dobie, Aussie, BC, etc etc etc. Even if they live in a house. *shrug*

There are plenty of people here who I am sure could manage a high drive dog in an apartment. But we aren't average people.  DogForumers are pretty intense compared to regular Joe Schmoe and his fat, lazy Lab mix.

I live in an apartment currently and would have a hard time finding an apartment that allows dogs over 35lbs. So I keep my hounds small for now. But just because a dog is small doesn't mean that he doesn't have drive or the need to work. Just ask Merlin.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsBoats said:


> You were the one who brought up Rottweilers with drive were just like CO's and not suited for apartments. Most backyard breeders are producing rottweilers who are mere shadows of a drivey, working rottweiler.
> 
> I don't think you know me on here well...I will be the first person to say that a rottweiler is not the breed for everyone.


 I didn't say that Rottweilers were like co's I was just stating that neither (if they are each to breed standard) should be in a small apartment with an average dog owner. 
I never compared their size nor their personality traits. My comment making reference to a CO was a bit of an exaggeration on my part. 
I've been on the receiving end of people owning large breed (and a few small breeds) inappropriately in an apartment building that did not go above and beyond for the animal. The dogs were destructive, aggressive, loud/disruptive and honestly- pointless.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

RabbleFox said:


> I think this is a case by case thing. It shouldn't be limited to where one lives or what breed of dog is in question. If /you/ can provide the adequate exercise and stimulation a dog needs (regardless of breed or size) then his living quarters shouldn't matter.
> 
> Realistically? Most working bred Rottweilers probably aren't suited for the average person. Even if they have a house with a fenced in yard. Average people don't work dogs. Average people don't even walk dogs. So... I guess what I'm saying is average people shouldn't get a working bred Rottweiler, Husky, GSD, Akita, Dobie, Aussie, BC, etc etc etc. Even if they live in a house. *shrug*
> 
> ...


 I don't believe that I've ever said that a small dog can't be drivey, tenacious, in need of large amounts of stimulation.... but as they animal gets bigger.... the problems get bigger (destruction, noise level, aggression liability). 
For example: if you were bit by an aggressive dog would you prefer a Fila or a Chihuahua. Exactly....


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

> A game/working bred Rottweiler can be just as off the wall as a Caucasian.


really....doesn't look like an exaggeration to me.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsBoats said:


> really....doesn't look like an exaggeration to me.


 Guess what matters in the comparison.... size. 
An off the wall Rottweiler vs an off the wall Caucasion... I suppose I WOULD prefer the Rottweiler. Why? Size. 
I still don't see where I was comparing personality traits?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

How did it get from 'can you have big dogs in apartments' to 'would you rather be bit by a big dog or a little dog'?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Not all working line rottweilers are "off the wall." "Off the wall" is what I would consider a personality trait. Off the wall means to me a dog that isn't mentally balanced or weak nerved...and off the wall dog most likely wouldn't have the stability to do effective work. 

The rottweiler with a correct temperament is more "wait and see" if there is a legitimate threat. They don't go "off the wall" unless there is a very serious and good reason to. 

When you say "off the wall," what exactly do you mean by that.





Laurelin said:


> How did it get from 'can you have big dogs in apartments' to 'would you rather be bit by a big dog or a little dog'?


Possibly because I brought up the liability issue with landlords?


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsBoats said:


> Not all working line rottweilers are "off the wall." "Off the wall" is what I would consider a personality trait. Off the wall means to me a dog that isn't mentally balanced or weak nerved...and off the wall dog most likely wouldn't have the stability to do effective work.
> 
> When you say "off the wall," what exactly do you mean by that.


 When *I* say off the wall I mean DRIVEN. Driven by whatever personality traits that make up the dog. I'm referring to tenacity, drive, go go go. 
I would also be meaning- a dog that is all go, no stop.



Laurelin said:


> How did it get from 'can you have big dogs in apartments' to 'would you rather be bit by a big dog or a little dog'?


 Liability.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Have you ever owned a rottweiler or another working breed with drive before??


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

MrsBoats said:


> Have you ever owned a rottweiler or another working breed with drive before??


 I've never personally owned a Rottweiler. No. I am very close to people that used to own "off the wall"/game Rottweilers. 
I HAVE owned several "off the wall"/game terriers.... so has my husband. APBT's and JRT's are what I have personal experience with.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't know why you are so hung up on the size of the dog. Honestly it is truly a breed by breed and more so dog by dog issue. I would far rather have a grey hound in an apartment than an ACD. I would have a Great Dane in an apartment before most terriers. Not that any of the breeds are bad, some just need far more exercise and the "general public" as you put it isn't going to get that in without a yard to dump their dog in. The problem is when you equate suitability of living situation with dog size plus home size and availability of yard/acreage (I have no acreage and 5dogs, one is a GSDxhusky, she is excellent if a little soft) that encourages people to choose tiny dogs that are completely unsuitable for their living situations because they do need far more exercise than they seem like they would. That is how I wound up with Dove, her original owners purchased two "lap dogs" that are a far cry from lap dogs. Many "toy breeds" need far more work than their larger counter parts. The other thing to note is, not only is this thread a year old but the OP said they would most likely adopt a hound/hound mix at the shelter.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

socorny said:


> I don't believe that I've ever said that a small dog can't be drivey, tenacious, in need of large amounts of stimulation.... but as they animal gets bigger.... the problems get bigger (destruction, noise level, aggression liability).
> For example: if you were bit by an aggressive dog would you prefer a Fila or a Chihuahua. Exactly....


Personally, I would rather get bitten by neither. Just because a dog is small doesn't mean that he doesn't deserve the same amount of training and dedication as a larger dog.

Big dogs can cause big problems, I agree. However, I think a small driven dog will suffer just as much in an apartment without proper stimulation as a large driven dog will. Both need exercise and training, regardless of how big your living space is.

With dogs, you gotta play it by ear.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

you don't know CO's well enough if at all to bring them into a conversation.. They not a mal or a GSD or a rottweiler.. they not a breed that goes looking for work,, they activate when there is actual work to be done. Any dog would become off the wall frustrated being un cared for with no activity or stimulus.. Majority of the post all said the same thing.. have to be committed to the dogs needs outside the home.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

Remaru said:


> I don't know why you are so hung up on the size of the dog. Honestly it is truly a breed by breed and more so dog by dog issue. I would far rather have a grey hound in an apartment than an ACD. I would have a Great Dane in an apartment before most terriers. Not that any of the breeds are bad, some just need far more exercise and the "general public" as you put it isn't going to get that in without a yard to dump their dog in. The problem is when you equate suitability of living situation with dog size plus home size and availability of yard/acreage (I have no acreage and 5dogs, one is a GSDxhusky, she is excellent if a little soft) that encourages people to choose tiny dogs that are completely unsuitable for their living situations because they do need far more exercise than they seem like they would. That is how I wound up with Dove, her original owners purchased two "lap dogs" that are a far cry from lap dogs. Many "toy breeds" need far more work than their larger counter parts. The other thing to note is, not only is this thread a year old but the OP said they would most likely adopt a hound/hound mix at the shelter.


I don't think I'm "hung up" on the size. The size is just another strike against an animal that may (or may not) be getting into a crappy situation. 
There are a few strikes against this theoretical situation: 
1) the breed- this IS a demonized breed, we on this forum can agree to that. They are side eyed in public and are one of the breeds highly considered when BSL is on the table. 
This breed is also guardy/protective, working (highly physical), and POWERFUL. 
2) did any of ya'll notice what section of the forum this is? "First Time Dog Owner and Basic Questions". Enough said. 
3) this person is Joe Shmoe. They COULD maybe/possibly/not sure at all because we have never met the OP, highly unlikely be cut out for a Rottweiler in a small apartment. Do you all feel safe enough to advocate for this situation?
4) MASSIVE liability if this dog were to cause a problem within the apartment complex. If this Turned into an under socialized, under stimulated, guarding, tenacious, aggressive Rottweiler... well.

As I said. Size is not my main focus. It is just another strike against a dog that could end up in a really inappropriate living situation.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

PatriciafromCO said:


> you don't know CO's well enough if at all to bring them into a conversation.. They not a mal or a GSD or a rottweiler.. they not a breed that goes looking for work,, they activate when there is actual work to be done. Any dog would become off the wall frustrated being un cared for with no activity or stimulus.. Majority of the post all said the same thing.. have to be committed to the dogs needs outside the home.


You're right in your ASSUMPTION that I know nothing of CO's. It was a breed I pulled out of my hat.



RabbleFox said:


> Personally, I would rather get bitten by neither. Just because a dog is small doesn't mean that he doesn't deserve the same amount of training and dedication as a larger dog.
> 
> Big dogs can cause big problems, I agree. However, I think a small driven dog will suffer just as much in an apartment without proper stimulation as a large driven dog will. Both need exercise and training, regardless of how big your living space is.
> 
> With dogs, you gotta play it by ear.


 So if you were forced to choose a dog attack situation, a Rottweiler vs a Chihuahua... you are saying to me that this is a complicated choice. 
No it isn't. 
Because... size. 
Come on!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think we can all agree that under stimulated high drive dogs shouldn't be kept in apartment buildings (or any rental for that matter) by novice owners due to potential for property damage and liability. 

However, that's a completely different issue than just the size of the dog being inappropriate for a certain living situation, which is what was being discussed.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

socorny said:


> So if you were forced to choose a dog attack situation, a Rottweiler vs a Chihuahua... you are saying to me that this is a complicated choice.
> No it isn't.
> Because... size.
> Come on!


Naw. I'm saying that I don't want to be bitten by a dog. And dogs shouldn't bite people. Dogs who bite people are a couple of things:
A) Really undersocialized
B) Really understimulated
C) Seriously mismanaged
D) Extremely afraid or "put in a corner"
E) Actually just human aggressive
Or any combination of the above. 

The first three can be remedied via training and exercise. *Regardless of the dog's size, breed, or living situation.
*
D can be fixed with counter conditioning and/or people respecting a dog for what it is- an animal with instincts.

The last is why some dogs are put down- they are just wired wrong.

I think my main point is... "I think a small driven dog will suffer just as much in an apartment without proper stimulation as a large driven dog will. Both need exercise and training, regardless of how big your living space is." And also I don't like being bitten so.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> I think we can all agree that under stimulated high drive dogs shouldn't be kept in apartment buildings (or any rental for that matter) by novice owners due to potential for property damage and liability.
> 
> However, that's a completely different issue than just the size of the dog being inappropriate for a certain living situation, which is what was being discussed.


 I think all sides of the issue are being discussed but the *size does matter* is the idea being so adamantly argued against. 
I think size does matter in some situations, not ALL. 
Why? I already specified why I think so. 
1) bigger = more damage if under stimulated. 
2) if untrained = more urination/defecation (which I suppose could fit under more damage)
3) require more space to exercise and train. I've seen some highly driven small dogs that don't need more then a small apartment to train/physically stimulate. They are small and can move more easily in a small area. 
You cannot play fetch with a Rottweiler in a small apartment and wear them out. You can with a high drive JRT if you get creative (been there, done that). 
4) liability. It sucks when a small dog turns nasty. It's frightening when a Rottweiler turns nasty. 

In my personal opinion size does matter, although it certainly isn't (or shouldn't be) the primary focus.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

socorny said:


> Just because one can, doesn't mean one should.
> I think maybe I should get a Caucasion Ovcharka and fit it into my postage stamp apartment.... um, that would define idiocy.
> For the record. I am neither in an urban setting nor a farm/acreage setting. I live in a small town.
> I am very physically quite fit. I am a decent dog trainer. I would still NOT have a large/protection breed in an apartment..


I would highly recommend you read the forum rules, as swearing is not permitted here. I have chosen to edit your post and give you a warning, but there will not be a second one. Carry on.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

IMO there are some breeds where the individuals tend to be better "apartment dogs" than others, but it's not down to size, it's down to noisiness, how energetic they are, etc. A huge couch potato dog is going to be a better apartment dog than a tiny frantic dog. My mostly Giant Schnauzer is a big boy, 120 lbs and lanky, but I'd keep him in an apartment before I'd keep the hyperactive Miniature Schnauzer I had as a kid in an apartment, because he's quiet and friendly, and if he gets his daily run and training session, he spends the rest of the day lazing around contentedly.

One thing I WOULD recommend to apartment dwellers considering a dog is getting an adult animal rather than a pup or young adolescent, because general breed tendencies don't tell you for certain what the individual dog is going to be like when it grows up, and there's less leeway in a rented shared space for certain behaviors.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

IMO having a dog in apartment is more about the individual DOG OWNER than the breed/size/whatever of the dog. I own a high drive dog with a faulty off switch in a 4th floor, 800 sq ft apartment. We don't just make it work. It works VERY WELL. I put in the time, patience, training to be sure that it does, and I'm rewarded with a very healthy and HAPPY animal. 

I am sure someone can own a Rottweiler in an apartment and meet its needs satisfactorily. I'm sure that someone can raise a puppy in an apartment. IF you are dedicated and have the time, I think there are few breeds/individuals that absolutely can't live in an apartment. But a potential dog owner needs to be honest with themselves about how much xyz they're willing to give to a dog. With some dogs, it's gonna take a lot more.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been in some apartments that are bigger than my house! So does that mean I should not own big dogs?

I am reading this thread and laughing. My big LGD (Anatolian/Gr Pyr mix) has discovered the house is air conditioned. He has become a big 4 x 6 foot area rug. He is not moving. I have to drag him outside-kidneys of steel. Right now he would be the perfect apartment dog. Other dogs barking or even someone stopping over does not rouse this dog. He moans! His nap was disturbed. He is only 2 years old. 

I have owned Rottweilers in this house without a problem. No bite history on either one of them. Both were raised around my kids. Kids have birthday parties which mean kids over for a fun day. Again neither dog was put up during the parties and both dogs enjoyed the kids. Like I said I have been in apartments larger than my house.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

luv mi pets said:


> I have been in some apartments that are bigger than my house! So does that mean I should not own big dogs?
> 
> I am reading this thread and laughing. My big LGD (Anatolian/Gr Pyr mix) has discovered the house is air conditioned. He has become a big 4 x 6 foot area rug. He is not moving. I have to drag him outside-kidneys of steel. Right now he would be the perfect apartment dog. Other dogs barking or even someone stopping over does not rouse this dog. He moans! His nap was disturbed. He is only 2 years old.
> 
> I have owned Rottweilers in this house without a problem. No bite history on either one of them. Both were raised around my kids. Kids have birthday parties which mean kids over for a fun day. Again neither dog was put up during the parties and both dogs enjoyed the kids. Like I said I have been in apartments larger than my house.


Then you personally vouch for the OP, and everyone else that googles "Rottweiler in small apartment" and finds this thread. 
I stand by my opinion.
ETA: the OP has a 322 square foot apartment ANNNND it's going to be a puppy. 
Vouch away!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

socorny said:


> Then you personally vouch for the OP, and everyone else that googles "Rottweiler in small apartment" and finds this thread.
> I stand by my opinion.
> ETA: the OP has a 322 square foot apartment ANNNND it's going to be a puppy.
> Vouch away!


Again this thread is a year old, and the poster later decided that they would probably choose a hound/hound mix from the shelter. Whatever the OP decided it is long done now. I have no idea how dragging it up and complaining about it a year later is going to change it.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> IMO having a dog in apartment is more about the individual DOG OWNER than the breed/size/whatever of the dog. I own a high drive dog with a faulty off switch in a 4th floor, 800 sq ft apartment. We don't just make it work. It works VERY WELL. I put in the time, patience, training to be sure that it does, and I'm rewarded with a very healthy and HAPPY animal.
> 
> I am sure someone can own a Rottweiler in an apartment and meet its needs satisfactorily. I'm sure that someone can raise a puppy in an apartment. IF you are dedicated and have the time, I think there are few breeds/individuals that absolutely can't live in an apartment. But a potential dog owner needs to be honest with themselves about how much xyz they're willing to give to a dog. With some dogs, it's gonna take a lot more.


 You are not the general population. You don't live in a 322 square foot apartment. Is this your first dog? Sounds like it is his/hers based on the category this post is in. Your dog is not a Rottweiler.


----------



## socorny (Jun 24, 2014)

Remaru said:


> Again this thread is a year old, and the poster later decided that they would probably choose a hound/hound mix from the shelter. Whatever the OP decided it is long done now. I have no idea how dragging it up and complaining about it a year later is going to change it.


People google- "Rottweiler in apartment" and this will come up. Someone bumped it for a reason..?


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

if you look at your apartment as if it is a crate for your dog then your dog has plenty
of room with all the amenities. you can train indoors but mainly you're going to train, 
socialize and exercise outdoors. 

you may need someone to come in and give your pup a break when your gone for
any length of time. my neighbors helped us with our pup tremendously. we took
a months worth of vacation when our pup first came. i took a week off. when my week
was over my GF took a week off. we did that back to back for a month.

why can't you brush your dog more than twice a week?

buy all the stuff the pup needs before you bring the pup home.
Find a Vet. have some outside care arrangements.

don't leave your puppy on a balcony.

good luck with your pup.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

this absolutely works when it comes to having a big dog in a small apartment.



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> >>>>> IMO having a dog in apartment is more about the individual DOG OWNER than the breed/size/whatever of the dog. I own a high drive dog with a faulty off switch in a 4th floor, 800 sq ft apartment. We don't just make it work. It works VERY WELL. I put in the time, patience, training to be sure that it does, and I'm rewarded with a very healthy and HAPPY animal. <<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure someone can own a Rottweiler in an apartment and meet its needs satisfactorily. I'm sure that someone can raise a puppy in an apartment. IF you are dedicated and have the time, I think there are few breeds/individuals that absolutely can't live in an apartment. But a potential dog owner needs to be honest with themselves about how much xyz they're willing to give to a dog. With some dogs, it's gonna take a lot more.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

socorny said:


> People google- "Rottweiler in apartment" and this will come up. Someone bumped it for a reason..?


 I just did a search for "Rottweiler" on the forum and this thread came up. I wasn't looking for this topic necessarily but came to the thread through a "search function" 
I have had Rotties for now...36 years. I am not sure why people are finding your argument out of hand. I agree with you. 

Though I do believe a Rottweiler "CAN" be an apartment dog in the right situation, like you, I wouldn't recommend it to a nameless, faceless stranger. When I became single again after a stable life in a large home, I had to move to an apartment for a short time while I looked for another home. I did this with my Rotties. That said, it was hard to find, I was fully aware that they could change their mind and make me move at any time. My dogs were already highly trained when I moved in and I already had 25 years of experience in the breed. I wouldn't recommend it to someone I didn't know well enough to know their abilities, and commitment.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

..The idea that dogs are better off in big houses is kind of silly. 

I own a 2500 square foot house. I have a fenced in back yard. I own land. I own multiple, high energy dogs. One of those dogs is big (over 100lbs).

They get precisely zero of their exercise in the house, or in the fenced in yard. Why? Because it's boring. The exercise they get on our land comes from hiking, swimming, and agility equipment (which is nice to have). The space inside the house? Doesn't matter. It's useless for them. They are generally all occupying the same room as me, all the time. What do you think dogs DO inside that enables them to benefit from more indoor space? most dogs don't do a THING indoors or outside alone. And at that point whether you exercise your dog on your property or a public space is pretty moot.

I would not get a rott in an apartment because of difficulty renting, but any responsible owner would be fine meeting their needs in one. See above.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

CptJack said:


> ..The idea that dogs are better off in big houses is kind of silly.
> 
> I own a 2500 square foot house. I have a fenced in back yard. I own land. I own multiple, high energy dogs. One of those dogs is big (over 100lbs).
> 
> ...



Not sure if this is directed at me but I will answer with my opinion. My saying that I wouldn't recommend a Rottweiler in an apartment has nothing to do with square footage. There are many other factors involved. One of which is that the landlord at any time can decide that you can't have your dog there anymore. The humane societies are full with people who have brought their dogs in saying "landlord won't allow" The other thing is that it isn't easy to find a place that will allow Rottweiler's to start with much less having to hurry up and find somewhere to go with one. 

I have lived in both very large homes with lots of property and in a small home and as stated above, even an apartment (1400 sq. feet) It wasn't the size of the home that was an issue. in the place I was in, I couldn't just let the dog out to go potty I had to always take the dogs for a walk (which I was willing to do) but for me, it was a temporary situation as I was actively looking for a house.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, no. I don't disagree with any of that. It was back on page two (my ipad wasn't showing the whole thread) and the person who was going on and on about big dogs in small homes and how unfair it was. 



Inga said:


> Not sure if this is directed at me but I will answer with my opinion. My saying that I wouldn't recommend a Rottweiler in an apartment has nothing to do with square footage. There are many other factors involved. One of which is that the landlord at any time can decide that you can't have your dog there anymore. The humane societies are full with people who have brought their dogs in saying "landlord won't allow" The other thing is that it isn't easy to find a place that will allow Rottweiler's to start with much less having to hurry up and find somewhere to go with one.
> 
> I have lived in both very large homes with lots of property and in a small home and as stated above, even an apartment (1400 sq. feet) It wasn't the size of the home that was an issue. in the place I was in, I couldn't just let the dog out to go potty I had to always take the dogs for a walk (which I was willing to do) but for me, it was a temporary situation as I was actively looking for a house.


----------



## dogspotindia (Oct 8, 2013)

its ok to live in a apartment with the labrador. lab is a intelligent breed and knows very well how to mange the strangers and family member.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Depends... They are heavy dogs and walking stairs could have an impact on joints, hips.... 
I have a GSD x lab in apartment but on very first floor. And he's much lighter built than rottie. He's only 72 lbs. He lives in apartment but has much more walks and exercise than many dogs living in house with garden. 4-5 walks a day. In week he gets 2 of 4 are long walks+exercise and training sessions. 1-2 hours. Other ones 20min ish. On my 2 days off he gets to explore new places or places I don't usually have time to go to. On this he'll spend 2-3hours... people always praise him for being such well behaved and fit boy. He doesn't bark at all. Neighbours say if they didn't know they wouldn't guess there's a dog in our flat. Of course we are planning to move to a house with garden, mostly for his joy but nobody can say to me my dog is unhappy ☺


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I would not really worry about stairs on a lighter built or female,lean and sound Rottie,my first place you had to go up two flights of stairs and hasn't had any issues yet although he also is only a 75lb dog. Now he was never the best apartment dog,a bit crazy and got in trouble with the neighbors and had to move. He would do better now,calmed a bit at 6 years old so a older rott or milder tempered one would be a easier option. Although older ones you do have to watch for stairs,same with any dog you cannot carry up easily. Although most backyard,pet bred and show bred Rotts are pretty mellow you can find some versions that have that crazy drive mixed with high aggression that makes them possibly more challenging to own than a working bred one. Not something you really need to worry about but I would still watch for it.

It is also just not a easy breed to rent with,their almost as restricted as Pit bulls and being they can be the stubborn type that will take up a challenge by another dog,and are protective you can get kicked out for those reasons. You can get to the point of frustration you wish you got another breed,so you have to really be dedicated and in it for the long haul no matter how much you lose out of it.

I do prefer a place with a yard of some sort,even if the house is tiny. But as long as their walked,played with indoors and would be a good idea to find some parks I don't really see the issue. I think a Rottweiler temperament wise in a apartment would be easier than something like a Malamute.


----------

